# akalain



## Qcumber

This is from a joke. A thief is in jail. His wife writes him asking who will now plough their field. He answers not to hire anybody to do the job because it is in that very field that he has buried the stolen money. A few days days later, the wife writes him again.

*May isáng bumabása sa súlat mó. Akaláin móng may naghúkay sa áting búkid.*
*= Somebody has read your letter. You should know that somebody has done some digging in our field.*

QUESTION 1) Is my translation of "_akaláin móng_" as "you should know that" correct?

QUESTION 2) Could _mo_ be a typo? Could what was intended be _akaláin kóng_? In that case what would the meaning be?

QUESTION 3) What is this _bumabása_ form of the verb _bása _"to read" while one expects _bumása_? It can't be the imperfective _bumábása_ "is / was reading", can it be?


----------



## MarcB

_akaláin móng=imagine / as if_
_bumabása= is present progressive (for story telling)_
_but wait for natives._


----------



## Qcumber

Thank you Mark B. You must be right.
akaláin móng "imagine that"
is the best solution.


----------



## youtin

*May isáng bumabása sa súlat mó. Akaláin móng may naghúkay sa áting búkid.*
*= Somebody has read your letter. You should know that somebody has done some digging in our field.*

QUESTION 1) Is my translation of "_akaláin móng_" as "you should know that" correct?

- You just answered that in your previous post  Although if put in non-literal English, it would be something like "Could you believe someone dug up our field?"

QUESTION 2) Could _mo_ be a typo? Could what was intended be _akaláin kóng_? In that case what would the meaning be?

No, it is not a typo. If it was modified to be "Akalain ko bang may maghuhukay sa bukid natin." the meaning would be "I wouldn't have known/I never imagined someone would dig up our field!"

QUESTION 3) What is this _bumabása_ form of the verb _bása _"to read" while one expects _bumása_? It can't be the imperfective _bumábása_ "is / was reading", can it be?[/QUOTE]

I also think that "bumasa" is the correct verb to use in this situation.


----------

